# Aldebar's Treasure - PtHA Arabian Stallion - ROM & National Champion



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

awww geez all your horses make me REALLY want an Arab.. If I only had property, and could find a nice sane safe gelding that could pack me.. and convincing the die hard QH people I deal with to let an Arab in.. Maybe someday...ha ha ha:rofl:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

And here he is, up from Washington.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

With all your good looking boys, I bet you go through quite the dilemma deciding which mare matches to which stallion best 

Congrats on your latest edition to add to your growing collection of centerfold stallions ;-)


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

And the last bunch, where he gave a grin with his roll LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

SunnyDraco said:


> With all your good looking boys, I bet you go through quite the dilemma deciding which mare matches to which stallion best
> 
> Congrats on your latest edition to add to your growing collection of centerfold stallions ;-)


Thanks!
But...No....More! I have to keep telling myself that. I don't know why I have an addiction to stallions. LOL
Maybe it's an inner thing cause I know I'll need more mares for them all... :x LOL
Just wait until Khade comes home. THEN it'll be interesting choosing...


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I could not get the pedigree link to work...he is lovely! Could you post some pictures of get?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Found some on his old owners website!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

HHmm... This link should work:
Aldebars Treasure Arabian

And some of his offspring - one of which is a clean up champion at Sport Horse Nationals!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

And two more of the man himself.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Are there any pictures of how his colts mature?


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Exquisite


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Gosh, he is beautiful


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

What exactly is a Sport Horse National Top Ten Sire? I tried to get the list offof google, but had no luck.


----------



## GingersGal (Sep 1, 2015)

He is amazing!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

greentree said:


> Are there any pictures of how his colts mature?


I had found one of his SHN Champion daughter, SMF Annie Get Your Gun, but now I can't find it. I will have to keep looking. Pictures of his offspring are hard to come by - I will have to ask his old owner if she has any.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

greentree said:


> What exactly is a Sport Horse National Top Ten Sire? I tried to get the list offof google, but had no luck.


It's a list of the top producing sires of champions at Sport Horse Nationals - Sires's who's offspring are doing the best at the show, basically. 
I haven't ever dealt with Sport Horse Nationals as I'm a reiner, but it's something I will have to look into!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

greentree said:


> Are there any pictures of how his colts mature?


Aha, here is SMF Annie Get Your Gun. The only one I can find... LOL


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Annie Get Your Gun is lovely ! Thanks! She caught my eye on the baby page.....but then, I am a Pinto person!

Got any super smoking deals to breed a TWO-time reserve SHN champion??
BWF Tootsie+/


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

He's lovely!

Did they use some kind of lightening agent in his mane for showing? It looks flaxen in the first pictures and the same color as his body in the later pictures.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

greentree--I LOVE that pic!! <3<3 /SorryOffTopic~


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks! That was 2007.... Warning...shameless brag...we brought home the most awards in the entire region(9) from Sport a Horse Nationals.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

greentree said:


> Annie Get Your Gun is lovely ! Thanks! She caught my eye on the baby page.....but then, I am a Pinto person!
> 
> Got any super smoking deals to breed a TWO-time reserve SHN champion??
> BWF Tootsie+/


You bet! As soon I get set up for shipping, I do offer discounts to proven mares. Referral discounts for approved mares as well. Get 2-3 interested people and you could get a free breeding.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

greentree said:


> Thanks! That was 2007.... Warning...shameless brag...we brought home the most awards in the entire region(9) from Sport a Horse Nationals.


That is awesome! Congrats!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Red Gate Farm said:


> He's lovely!
> 
> Did they use some kind of lightening agent in his mane for showing? It looks flaxen in the first pictures and the same color as his body in the later pictures.


I wasn't in his life then so I'm not 100% sure. I can say though that sometimes it fades or the coat changes. This mare show's what I mean. Her mane didn't change so much as her coat colour did - chestnuts are pretty good at it.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Really, I just keep coming back for the eye-candy ;D


----------

